# Smok guardian 3



## Stephan Grobler (20/5/17)

Howzit guys. Does any know who might have stock of a smok guardian 3?


----------



## Quakes (20/5/17)

Stephan Grobler said:


> Howzit guys. Does any know who might have stock of a smok guardian 3?



https://www.atomixvapes.co.za/products/75w-smok-guardian-pipe-iii-kit-w-o-battery

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stephan Grobler (20/5/17)

Thanks Quakes. Ur a legend! Been looking everywhere.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

